# Im Stumped!!



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

My male betta fish always lies at the bottom of his tank until I come over to feed him, he gets up right away and eats and goes back down, I doubt he is sick im 99.9% sure he's not sick. In his tank there is also a snail.. would that bother him? Or not? Does he need more weeds in his tank? Right now we only have one that has five branches coming out of it. I need to know what is up with him. Anybody have a clue?? 
I REALLY APPRICIATE IT!


----------



## Crayola105 (Mar 3, 2007)

We may need a little more info, like what is tank size, water parameters, etc...


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

OK, I'll be back with the info in an hour, ok?


----------



## Crayola105 (Mar 3, 2007)

And...Uhh.....By weeds you mean plants right?


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah couldn't get the right words, sorry.


----------

